# Where do legs poms sit?



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Start with the back legs, and find the dog's "heel". Trim down to a couple finger widths above that. Depending on the size of the dog you may find this is a bit too high, you can bring it down a bit to look proportionate if needed, but it should remain above the heel. The pom should be relatively level, but the front side should be a bit lower than the heel side. Not much, don't exaggerate it too deeply. Doing it level is fine if in doubt.

Once that is done the rest is easy. The front poms should be even with the front of the rear pom, and be level all the way around.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What Malasarus said, except that the top of the front poms are typically set a little higher than the top of rear poms, per current trend.

I have one somewhere of him standing on level ground so you can really see the bracelet placement, but it's on my laptop at home.


----------



## King Louie (May 27, 2016)

This really helped me for bracelet placement of course you'll need to make adjustments for a mini but it's still pretty much the same. https://youtu.be/zWJ5zExf3QQ


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone, this was really helpful. I'll have to try this when Hendrix's fur gets long again.


----------

